
Cleveland Woman Could Go to Jail Because Her House Needs a New Coat of Paint - smacktoward
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/7x57xq/this-cleveland-woman-could-go-to-jail-because-her-house-needs-a-new-coat-of-paint
======
heyyyouu
How is this not debtors prison?

